# (5) Luxor Wire Wheels and Tires



## enjoipanda_4 (Jan 11, 2008)

Had these on a 2001 Ford f-150. Located in Austin for local pickup. Asking $1,200.00 or best offer.


----------



## enjoipanda_4 (Jan 11, 2008)

Sorry here are the pics...


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by enjoipanda_4_@Feb 2 2008, 01:43 AM~9847427
> * Asking $1,200.00 or best offer.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :loco:


----------



## i_did_it (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by enjoipanda_4_@Feb 2 2008, 02:43 AM~9847427
> *Had these on a 2001 Ford f-150. Located in Austin for local pickup. Asking $1,200.00 or best offer.
> *



YOUR JOKING RIGHT??? MORE LIKE 100 FOR A SET OF BOLT-ONS


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by enjoipanda_4_@Feb 2 2008, 03:43 AM~9847427
> *Had these on a 2001 Ford f-150. Located in Austin for local pickup. Asking $1,200.00 or best offer.
> *


Is that with the tires.. :biggrin: 

Maybe in 88 but this is 08 my firends. take that shit back to your delorean and see what the guy in the micheal jackson jacket will give ya.. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ON-DA-LOW PREZ (Mar 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by enjoipanda_4_@Feb 2 2008, 01:46 AM~9847441
> *Sorry here are the pics...
> 
> 
> ...


THEY SO FUCKIN OLD THE CAP IS TURNIN PURPLE


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by enjoipanda_4_@Feb 2 2008, 12:43 AM~9847427
> *Had these on a 2001 Ford f-150. Located in Austin for local pickup. Asking $1,200.00 or best offer.*


What kind of crack are you uffin: uffin: uffin: uffin: :twak: :twak:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:roflmao:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Rich_@Feb 2 2008, 10:15 AM~9848014
> *:roflmao:
> *


x10


----------



## 3whlcmry (Dec 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Feb 2 2008, 10:23 AM~9848042
> *x10
> *


X13 i bet u it came off a paisa truck


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

ha,,, this niga said 1200...


----------



## hoppinlincoln (Jun 8, 2003)

I had to see it to believe it. Holy shit. But I'm gonna give the benefit of the doubt. Maybe, just maybe, it was typo.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

did you just get out?


----------



## hard2get (May 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 2 2008, 10:46 AM~9848151
> *did you just get out?
> *


X2 :roflmao:


----------



## RO Sleepy (Jan 5, 2005)

ill give u 120 if i pick them up


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

ill take them. how many sets do you have.ill take as many sets you can get but for real i have to ask you a queation


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

U CAT EVEN GET 100 FROM SCRAP METAL :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

AND THEM TIRE U CAN GET THEM FROM ANY CORNER TIRE STORE IN EAST LOS FOR 10 BUCKS............


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

u fail


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

I'll give you 100 bucks and you deliver them to san antonio for me.


----------



## BLVD (Dec 6, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## fundimotorsports (Dec 31, 2005)

Wow. Im interested but damn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! pm sent.. :uh:


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

id love to see pictures of them mounted on that ford truck :biggrin:


----------



## Homer Pimpson (Aug 29, 2001)

SOLD


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

[/quote]


----------



## gankdefyer (May 17, 2002)

If hes really gonna sale all 5 for 12hun then its def worth it


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by gankdefyer_@Feb 2 2008, 01:43 PM~9849051
> *If hes really gonna sale all 5 for 12hun then its def worth it
> *


 :twak:


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gankdefyer_@Feb 2 2008, 11:43 AM~9849051
> *If hes really gonna sale all 5 for 12hun then its def worth it
> *


WAAAAAAHAHAHAA 

















NO!


----------



## Joe6pt0 (Jan 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Feb 2 2008, 11:46 AM~9848151
> *did you just get out?
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao:

He paid $1200 for them in 88 and is just trying to break even :roflmao:


----------



## enjoipanda_4 (Jan 11, 2008)

Sorry I Just sold the custom spinning continental kit that was for the fifth wheel so the price is 800.00...lol sorry i didnt put that up there i know everyone was like what the fuck!!! Im new to this forum stuff. Thank you.


----------



## 3SESILENT (Feb 4, 2007)

You could get 3 sets of chinas for that.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

I paid $750 shipped for a Brand new set just like those, 15" all chrome Luxors with tires.......















in 1997. Seriously, you could probably get around $200 for them on ebay from someone that doesn't know any better but i couldn't see BOLT ONS WITH BALLOON TIRES selling on here at all let alone for $800 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RALPH_DOGG (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by enjoipanda_4_@Feb 2 2008, 03:43 PM~9849674
> *Sorry I Just sold the custom spinning continental kit that was for the fifth wheel so the price is 800.00...lol sorry i didnt put that up there i know everyone was like what the fuck!!! Im new to this forum stuff. Thank you.
> *


thats still a bit high bud, the truth to the matter is, those wheels are 15's 1st of all...

secondly...bolt ons aren't that popular anymore

...so honelty unless someone wanted to mess around with like there work truck or put'em on like a bbq pit or something, your probably not gonna sell these wheels...


----------



## zc_delacruz (Sep 13, 2007)

>


[/quote]


HOLY SHIT! BWAHAHAHA :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## i_did_it (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by enjoipanda_4_@Feb 2 2008, 02:43 PM~9849674
> *Sorry I Just sold the custom spinning continental kit that was for the fifth wheel so the price is 800.00...lol sorry i didnt put that up there i know everyone was like what the fuck!!! Im new to this forum stuff. Thank you.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: still along ways off!


----------



## bmorelac (Oct 3, 2007)

did u mean $80.00 ?


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bmorelac_@Feb 2 2008, 06:44 PM~9850531
> *did u mean  $80.00 ?
> *


Shipped??? I'll take em.


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: be cool carnal,he ment $120. plus ship.


----------



## pumps77 (Feb 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by enjoipanda_4_@Feb 2 2008, 03:46 AM~9847441
> *Sorry here are the pics...
> 
> 
> ...


 OLD SKOOL...
THESE THINGS SHOULD BE ILLEGAL...LOL


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by enjoipanda_4_@Feb 2 2008, 03:43 PM~9849674
> *Sorry I Just sold the custom spinning continental kit that was for the fifth wheel so the price is 800.00...lol sorry i didnt put that up there i know everyone was like what the fuck!!! Im new to this forum stuff. Thank you.
> *


Did it have a spinning hub cap?


----------



## acosta512 (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by enjoipanda_4_@Feb 2 2008, 03:43 AM~9847427
> *Had these on a 2001 Ford f-150. Located in Austin for local pickup. Asking $1,200.00 or best offer.
> *


Dam homie,you should've asked around to see what they were worth before you posted a price :uh:


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

for $800 dollas does the truck come with


----------



## i_did_it (Apr 10, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: at this topic


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bmorelac_@Feb 2 2008, 04:44 PM~9850531
> *did u mean  $80.00 ?
> *


i hope he ment $8.00


----------



## imgntnschgo (Feb 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Feb 2 2008, 08:31 PM~9851688
> *i hope he ment $8.00
> *


could be


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Feb 2 2008, 08:31 PM~9851688
> *i hope he ment $8.00
> *


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## monsterpuff (Jan 27, 2005)

oh wow :cheesy: LMAO!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## rolnr63 (Mar 7, 2006)

I WOULDNT TAKE THEM IF YOU GAVE THEM TO ME


----------



## DarknessWithin (Jul 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TONE LOCO_@Feb 2 2008, 08:31 PM~9851688
> *i hope he ment $8.00
> *


better be shipping included


----------



## i_did_it (Apr 10, 2005)




----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TONE LOCO (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El-Fantasma_@Feb 2 2008, 11:31 PM~9852845
> *better be shipping included
> *


i think buyer has to pay shipping but truck comes with the rims.not a bad deal for $8.00 plus shipping


----------



## PancakesAndHammers (Jun 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by enjoipanda_4_@Feb 2 2008, 01:43 AM~9847427
> *Had these on a 2001 Ford f-150. Located in Austin for local pickup. Asking $1,200.00 or best offer.
> *



:scrutinize:


----------



## i_did_it (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by enjoipanda_4_@Feb 2 2008, 02:46 AM~9847441
> *Sorry here are the pics...
> 
> 
> ...



Is the rust & peeling included in the killer deal??


----------



## SEANZILLA (Aug 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Black Regal_@Feb 4 2008, 10:52 AM~9861388
> *Is the rust & peeling included in the killer deal??
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Badass94Cad (Jun 6, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: Great topic! :biggrin:


----------



## sloppy_one (Feb 4, 2008)

I'd like to dip my balls on them.


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

wow


----------



## DOUBLE D 88 (Sep 17, 2007)

speechless...


----------



## enjoipanda_4 (Jan 11, 2008)

SOLD!!! Crazy huh...i didnt think anyone would take them at that price but hey i guess paisas are still up and running...haha


----------



## edelmiro13 (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by enjoipanda_4_@Feb 5 2008, 02:44 AM~9868048
> *SOLD!!! Crazy huh...i didnt think anyone would take them at that price but hey i guess paisas are still up and running...haha
> *


 :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :roflmao: :rofl: :buttkick: :nono:


----------



## i_did_it (Apr 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by enjoipanda_4_@Feb 5 2008, 03:44 AM~9868048
> *SOLD!!! Crazy huh...i didnt think anyone would take them at that price but hey i guess paisas are still up and running...haha
> *


I CALL BULL SHIT!!!!!


----------



## zsmizle (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by enjoipanda_4_@Feb 5 2008, 04:44 AM~9868048
> *SOLD!!! Crazy huh...i didnt think anyone would take them at that price but hey i guess paisas are still up and running...haha
> *











For fuckin lyin.


----------



## DanielDucati (Jan 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Black Regal_@Feb 3 2008, 02:34 AM~9853541
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :barf: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :


----------

